# Harley Davidson Ironhead 883 and it's owner.



## yugamu (Dec 9, 2010)

1).






2).





3).





4).





-Josh


----------



## Frequency (Dec 9, 2010)

First, second and third are very good

Regards


----------



## Foxman (Dec 10, 2010)

Excellent shots overall. The sky cooperated with you nicely, nice background. :thumbup:

I am sure the owner loved the shots.


----------



## vinithbraj (Dec 12, 2010)

Excellent !


----------

